# Schwinn Ace



## NoControl (Dec 28, 2017)

Craigslist deal I just could not pass up. I believe this is a 1952, and if anyone could verify and tell me a little more about it, I would sure appreciate it.

Serial number: C67349


24" front wheel.






















The rack is nice. Not bent at all. There was a weird hole drilled into it though.















Like I said, I think its a '52, but I'd love to have one of you experts verify.

Also, does this bike come with a tank? There's no holes drilled into the front fender for a light.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)

47-48. @REC
Rack is from a Higgins or something. On the Morrow rear hub, you will find a letter and number on the other side of the 36-13 stamping. It will also indicate the year of the bike if the wheels are original to the bike.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 28, 2017)

No holes for a light means it probably was a base model and likely didn't have a tank. Look for rub marks on the frame where the tank would go.
Rack is not Schwinn. Looks like JC Higgins or something.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'd venture to say that's a 1947 D97X in great shape.


----------



## REC (Dec 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> 47-48. @REC
> Rack is from a Higgins or something. On the Morrow rear hub, you will find a letter and number on the other side of the 36-13 stamping. It will also indicate the year of the bike if the wheels are original to the bike.




I'll be waiting on the hub date here. Definitely NOT a '52. Serial number's in the wrong place!
Nice old bike but that 24" front wheel ain't got a home there.

Added it to the list.
REC


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> 47-48. @REC
> Rack is from a Higgins or something. On the Morrow rear hub, you will find a letter and number on the other side of the 36-13 stamping. It will also indicate the year of the bike if the wheels are original to the bike.




Lol we must have been typing at the same time, as i did not see your reply at the time.
I find it funny our response to the rack was almost the same.


----------



## NoControl (Dec 28, 2017)

REC said:


> I'll be waiting on the hub date here. Definitely NOT a '52. Serial number's in the wrong place!
> Nice old bike but that 24" front wheel ain't got a home there.
> 
> Added it to the list.
> REC




Thanks for your input, REC. That number on the hub is P2.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Thanks for your input, REC. That number on the hub is P2.



Second quarter of 46. Pretty cool!


----------



## NoControl (Dec 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Second quarter of 46. Pretty cool!




So does it stand to reason that perhaps this is a '47 like was suggested by @GTs58 ?


----------



## NoControl (Dec 28, 2017)

So I guess I'll be buffing up and waxing it down.


----------



## NoControl (Dec 28, 2017)

Do you guys think that I should give it an OA bath?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Do you guys think that I should give it an OA bath?




It doesn't look like it needs a soaking to me. Maybe the front rim could use a quicky.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m thinking no on the OA bath and just some gental  cleaning....looks to be in great shape!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree with GTs58.  My earlier comment relates only to the frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

I take back what I said. Looks like the front wheel can be tossed and not soaked, it appears to be a smaller wheel. :eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)

Are those red stripes or black on the back wheel? I may have a matching front drop center if it’s red.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 28, 2017)

Really nice start. Looks like it will look great all fixed up.


----------



## NoControl (Dec 29, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Are those red stripes or black on the back wheel? I may have a matching front drop center if it’s red.




The stripes on the back wheel are black.


----------



## NoControl (Dec 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I take back what I said. Looks like the front wheel can be tossed and not soaked, it appears to be a smaller wheel. :eek:




It is smaller. Now I got to find a 26" wheel, white, with black stripes. Any recommendations for authentic-looking tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

NoControl said:


> It is smaller. Now I got to find a 26" wheel, white, with black stripes. Any recommendations for authentic-looking tires?



Black wall Typhoons aren't too hard to find. V/r Shawn


----------



## NoControl (Dec 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Black wall Typhoons aren't too hard to find. V/r Shawn




Would tan-walls or white-walls be out of place on this bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Would tan-walls or white-walls be out of place on this bike?



You can put anything you want on it but you asked about authentic which would be black wall Typhoons. V/r Shawn


----------



## NoControl (Dec 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> You can put anything you want on it but you asked about authentic which would be black wall Typhoons. V/r Shawn




Okay thank you. I'll start looking. Would those be NOS tires, then?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Okay thank you. I'll start looking. Would those be NOS tires, then?



Here ya go https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pa...hash=item56a757fdb9:m:mL6lG-v88bHvQzEb_BTE1UQ

V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here ya go https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pa...hash=item56a757fdb9:m:mL6lG-v88bHvQzEb_BTE1UQ
> 
> V/r Shawn



See, alive and well! Great seller.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hmm, the specs only say "26" x 2 1/8" Cord Balloon. Whitewalls at extra cost." When was the Typhoon brick tread tire introduced? A few years after the Phantom was introduced?

1951 sheet says D models: Royal Masters or Goodyear All Weather.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 29, 2017)

This is a 1948 with before and after shots. It's my favorite bike!


----------



## NoControl (Dec 30, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> View attachment 730388 View attachment 730389 This is a 1948 with before and after shots. It's my favorite bike!




Thank you for sharing that, Dan. You bike looks great! May I ask what you used to clean it and shine it up?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> View attachment 730388 View attachment 730389 This is a 1948 with before and after shots. It's my favorite bike!



Mine too Dan, she’s a beauty and you did a great job reviving her!


----------



## NoControl (Dec 30, 2017)

I ordered a chromed feather chain guard from eBay, plus the cross decal that goes in the rounded spot. Do you guys think that is acceptable, or should I be looking for a painted chain guard? Also, if anyone knows where I can find a 26" drop-center rim for the front, I'd be happy as a clam at high tide.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2017)

NoControl said:


> I ordered a chromed feather chain guard from eBay, plus the cross decal that goes in the rounded spot. Do you guys think that is acceptable, or should I be looking for a painted chain guard? Also, if anyone knows where I can find a 26" drop-center rim for the front, I'd be happy as a clam at high tide.



I have a correct feather guard that has been repainted at some point that I would sell. It’s nice and straight and all rivets on brackets are tight.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 30, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Thank you for sharing that, Dan. You bike looks great! May I ask what you used to clean it and shine it up?




I used 3000 grit wet/dry sandpaper I bought off Ebay. Clay block, and a good wax. Use plenty of fresh water if you go the wet sandpaper route. The paint will look terrible until you wax it. Be careful you don't sand through. You might lose some details. Notice the pinstripes on my fork all but disappeared.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 30, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Thank you for sharing that, Dan. You bike looks great! May I ask what you used to clean it and shine it up?





I gave the chrome and the rims an OA bath (oxalic acid) The spokes were replaced with NOS.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2017)

NoControl said:


> It is smaller. Now I got to find a 26" wheel, white, with black stripes. Any recommendations for authentic-looking tires?




Been a while since I've shopped for tires other than the Bicyclebones Schwinn tires. I'm digging these Brown and Crème tires with Goodyear style tread. Made by Duro and Fenix.


----------



## NoControl (Dec 30, 2017)

Would it be "acceptable" to the purists if I bought a pair of drop-center rims and powdercoated them ivory, then run a pinstripe down each side? What's the status quo on this? I really wish to keep this particular bike as OEM as possible. How does a part like a powdercoated old-school rim affect the overall value, realizing the diminished authenticity? Is just "looking" OEM enough, or is it more valuable and more desirable if its completely OEM?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2017)

It’s your bike, to do with what you like.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2017)

Quote from the 1948 catalog.

*(Un equipped) 
Standard DX frame. Truss rods and chrome rims available at extra cost.*


----------



## NoControl (Jan 11, 2018)

If I decide to do chrome rims, should they be drop center? Would it be acceptable to use later rims?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

Some will say it has to be drop center rims before 1948 but there are bits of information saying otherwise. The first tubular S-2's were not knurled and they're somewhat hard to find. This is from the 1946 catalog. Bottom left. I personally like the look of the drop center rims on the vintage Schwinns.


----------



## NoControl (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, @GTs58


----------

